# Vallisneria, Wasserschraube



## jochen (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Vallisneria...__ Wasserschraube geschenkt bekommen, Pflanztiefe steht auf den Beipackzettel 30-150.

Nur wie pflanzen?

Sollte man sie wie bei einigen Unterwasserpflanzen an ein Stück Kiesel binden und einfach versenken, oder eben in den Sand einpflanzen?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi.

Du musst sie schon direkt in den Bodengrund Pflanzen.

Was für den Art hast du denn? Vallisneria spiralis?


Vallisneria spiralis ist die Kältetolleranteste Art. Hatte ich auch mal im Teich. Sie hält zwar Temperaturen bis 4 °C aus aber im Winter dürfte es Probleme geben. Vor allem wegen dem Licht. Ist ja eigentlich eine Subtropische Art.
Meine sind im Winter eingegangen.


----------



## jochen (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi Mirko,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,
Also auf den Zettel steht nur Vallisneria-Pfeilbl. was auch immer dieses Pfeilbl. bedeuten soll.
Die Wasserschraube ist ein Gastgeschenk sie wurde in einen Baumarkt in 300km Entfernung gekauft, dort anzurufen und anzufragen, ich denke die 2cent kann ich mir sparen...
Habe schon im Gartenteichatlas gestöbert, dort steht auch das Vallisneria nicht gerade winterhart sind.  
Naja vielleicht sagt ja dir die Abkürzung - Pfeilbl. was?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Vallisneria-Pfeilbl?

Soll bestimmt Pfeilblatt heißen. So was wie Vallisneria-Pfeilblatt gibt es meines Wissens nicht.
Damit ist bestimmt das Pfeilblatt oder auch __ Pfeilkraut (Sagittaria sagittifolia) gemeint. Das besondere an dieser Pflanze ist das es 3 verschiedene Arten von Blättern bekommen kann.

*1. Die Luftblätter:*
Die bekommt das Pfeilkraut wenn du die Pflanze ins flache Wasser oder in den Sumpfteil pflanzt. Ist auch eigentliche Wuchsform.

http://www.hlasek.com/foto/sagittaria_sagittifolia_4954.jpg


*2. Schwimmblätter:*
Wenn du die Pflanze ins etwas tiefere Wasser pflanzt treibt sie Schwimmblätter.

http://edu.taivalkoski.fi/tk-koulut/lukio/kasvisto/Pystykeiholehti.jpg


*3. Unterwasserblätter:*
Wenn du sie ins ganz tiefe Wasser pflanzt treibt die Pflanze lange dünne Unterwasserblätter.





Also wirst du da das Pfeilblatt haben un keine Vallisnerie
Das Pfeilkraut ist übrigens winterhart, wenn es eine einheimische Art ist.


----------



## jochen (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hallo Mirko,

Die genaue bezeichnung auf den Schild lautet,

_VALLISNERIA-PFEILBL.

Sehr interessante Unterwasserpflanze mit geringen Ansprüchen an bestimmte Wasserqualitäten, daher besser einsetzbar als die sehr stark spezialisierten Laichkräuter. Die Pflanze bildet keine Überwasserform und wächst in Tiefen zwischen 30 und 150 cm._

so stehts jedenfalls wortwörtlich auf den Zettel.  :? 

Das __ Pfeilkraut das du eingestellt hast, kenne ich nur mit Luftblätter und mit Schwimmblätter. (aus anderen Teichen)

Die Version Unterwasser schaut meiner Unterwasserpflanze ähnlich.

Ich habe sie mal  vorübergehend auf einer Tiefe von 80cm. in einen  Pflanzkorb versenkt.
Übrigens nach Gesprächen mit meinen Bekannten die mir die Pflanze geschenkt haben, kam heraus das sie nicht aus einen Baumarkt stammt sondern aus einen Natu.aga.t. Teichtaschenset.
Schon komisch das die ihre Pflanzen nicht genau bezeichnen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi Jochen,

eine Pfeilblättrige Vallisnerie kenne ich auch nicht. Alle Arten von __ Vallisnerien sehen ziemlich gleich aus so das sich selbst Experten über die Artenanzahl streiten.
Die einzige Art die stellenweise auch in Mitteleuropa in wärmeren Gewässern überlebt/überleben kann ist Vallisneria spiralis (__ Gewöhnliche Wasserschraube) aus dem Mittelmeerraum. Der Zusatz spiralis bezieht sich auf die spiralförmig gedrehten Blütenstiele der weiblichen Pflanzen, nicht auf gedrehte Blätter, die sind glatt. Vallisnerien sind "reine" Unterwasserpflanzen. Bei zu flachem Wasser fluten die Blätter an der Oberfläche weiter, zum wachsen brauchen sie härteres Wasser (nix für richtig saure weiche Aquarien/Teiche - Kalkliebhaber).
Vallisnerien gehören zur selben Familie wie Froschbiß, __ Krebsschere, __ Wasserpest (Hydrocharitaceae).

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hallo Frank,

Danke für die Antwort.

Morgen, buddele ich meinen Teich um, ich versuche (wenn ich denn Zeit und Nerven dazu habe) ein Bild einzustellen.


----------



## jochen (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hallo,

Aus den Bild ist leider nichts geworden, hatte jede Menge Sand und Lehm an den Fingern beim Bepflanzen und Dekorieren des Teiches.
Momentan ist es nicht möglich zu fotografieren, der Teich sieht nach meinem gestrigen _Eingriff_ aus wie ne große Tasse Kakau...


----------



## Casybay (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hallo,
meine im Mai gepflanzte Vallisneria hat schon einige Ableger bekommen und blüht seit gestern!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hallo,
das ist ja klasse, 
ich habe meine erst vor einigen Tagen gepflanzt, (nach dem ich auf den fred hier gestossen bin) und hoffe das sie sich wirklich als winterhart erweist
und in meinem Teich nicht untergeht und meine Algeninvasion überlebt!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
..die manchmal sehr experimentierfreudig ist, und hofft, das Murphy nicht immer zuschlägt!


----------



## Casybay (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi Andrea,
bin mal gespannt, ob sie in meinem Teichlein überwintern kann!!
Dein Teich ist ja riesig gegen meinem!
Aber solche Experimente lohnen sich und Sauerstoff liefert die Vallisneria viel!


----------



## jochen (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hallo,

bei mir hält sie sich nun im vierten Jahr recht wacker.

Natürlich ist der Wuchs zumindest in unseren Schattenteich nicht mit dem im Aquarien zu vergleichen, aber die __ Vallisnerien halten sich wenn auch gehemmt im Teich.

Im letzten Winter war der Teich mindestens 9 Wochen mit geschlossener Eisdecke, selbst das wurde überstanden.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Guten Morgen Carmen,
an UnterwasserPflanzen, die auch tiefer gedeihen, finde ich, gibt es gar nicht sooo viel Auswahl. Na ja, einige gefallen mir auch nicht, und andere wollen bei mir nicht wachsen.
Somit hatte ich nur __ Wasserpest (2 Sorten) und viel __ Hornkraut. Ich habe es mal als gemeines Hornkraut identifiziert, es könnte aber auch quirliges oder zierliches Tausenblatt sein. Da kann ich Fotos angucken wie ich will, ich kann das in meinem Teich nicht sicher zuordnen.
Und da sind Vallisneria eine willkommene Abwechslung!
Ich habe je 2 x Vallisneria asiatica (große Wasserschraube) und Vallisneria gigantea (Riesenvallisneria) versenkt.


> Sauerstoff liefert die Vallisneria viel!


Das ist prima für meine Fischchen!
Und wenn sie gut wachsen, habe ich noch eine Algenkonkurrenz! :beten
:evil Ich kann die V. grad gar nicht sehen, wegen der doofen Algenwatten!!

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
...die im Prinzip nix gegen Algen hat - so lange sie nicht wuchern


----------



## Casybay (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi,
@Jochen, da kann ich ja getrost sein, das meine Vallis das auch über den Winter schaffen.
@Andrea, habe 2Riesenvallis. Auf die Ableger , die schon im Teich gebildet hat bin ich mal gespannt. __ Tausendblatt bekommt bei mir überwasser Blüten und die Blätter sehen anders aus als das __ Hornblatt, was bei mir nicht blüht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi Andrea,

als Algenkonkurenten, wie es die anderen fast wurzellosen Unterwasserpflanzen sind, sind __ Vallisnerien nicht so gut geeignet. Das sind hauptsächlich Wurzelzehrer, das heißt die Nährstoffe müssen zum Großteil erst mal in den Boden kommen


----------



## Buffo Buffo (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi Frank


> als Algenkonkurenten,.. sind __ Vallisnerien nicht so gut geeignet.


hmpf
so ein Käse! 

by the way:
ich hab die Nährstoffsituation im Teich (bis zu meinem Einstieg ins Forum  ) immer als ganzes gesehen:
irgendwas (Blätter, Blütenstaub, Insekten, Fischfutter) kommt in den Teich und wird dort zu Nährstoff für Pflanzen. Und egal, was im Teich wächst, es verbraucht die Nährstoffe wieder.

So einfach ist es ja nun nicht. 

Klar ist mir einigermaßen, das Unterwasserpflanzen mit Haftwurzeln wie __ Wasserpest/__ Hornkraut mit den Algen direkt um die Nährstoffe konkurieren.
Nur, wie kommet es zu nährstoffreichem Schamm, von dem meine Seerosen ganz gut leben? (...und den sie mit alten Blättern und Blüten selbst produzieren)
Und wie wird dieser Schlamm wieder zu Algenfutter?

 Wenn Wurzelzehrer vom Schlamm ( der sich bildet, andern Boden hat mein Teich nicht, sonst nur groben Kies) zehren, dann müssten sie über drei Ecken doch auch mit den Algen konkurieren?

Stimmt meine Überlegung so???



> das heißt die Nährstoffe müssen zum Großteil erst mal in den Boden kommen



oder ganz einfach gefragt: wie kommen sie da hin??

Liebe Grüße
Andrea
die hoffentlich irgendwannn genug Durchblick hat, das sie nicht mehr gegen Algen Vallisnerien pflanzt  :evil


----------



## Maximoto (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Gut, dass ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin. 

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit etwa 10 Bündel Vallisneria gigantea zu bekommen.
Habe ja jetzt gelesen, dass sich die Vallisneria gut im Teich machen.
Habe da aber noch eine Frage: Was wäre wohl die beste Wassertiefe für diese Pflanze? Habe Tiefen von knapp 20cm, 50cm und 100cm zur Auswahl. 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi Max,

tiefer als 60cm ist ganz gut. Da kommt höchstens im Hochgebirge die Eisschicht hin.

Allerding brauchst Du __ Vallisnerien dieses Jahr nicht mehr zu setzen. Jetzt noch in den Teich werden sie nicht überleben. Sie wachsen die nächten 2 Wochen nicht mehr großartig (für meine Gegend ist die Nacht der erst Bodenfrost gemeldet, heute früh waren es auch nur 2 Grad:__ nase), an, gehen dann Mitte Oktober in die  Winterruhe und ohne genug Substanz überleben sie die nicht. 
Woher stammen die Ausgangspfanzen? 
Wenn die aus dem Aquaristikbereich stammen überleben sie schon seit ein paar Wochen nicht mehr den Temperaturwechsel.
Vallisnerien pflanzt man im Teich wenn die Wassertemperaturen im Frühjahr 20 Grad erreicht  haben (ab Mai) - dann sind die Temperaturunterschiede zu den bisher gewohnten Wassertemperaturen von rund 24 Grad nicht mehr so extrem und die ungewohnte Lichtmenge ist in der Tiefe noch nicht so stark um die Blätter gleich zu verbrennen). Dann können sie bis zum Oktober genug Biomasse bilden um mit den darin gespeicherten Nährstoffen über den Winter zu kommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Maximoto (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Hab das mit der Tiefe berücksichtigt, doch habe die Pflanzen gerade eben doch noch eingesetzt, da ich die quasi vor der Tonne gerettet habe. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und die __ Vallisnerien schaffen es doch durch den Winter. Ich mein, bevor man die wegschmeißt, kann man es ja mal versuchen. 
Zur Not starte ich so eine Aktion im Frühjahr nochmal.

Achja, die Pflanzen stammen aus dem 300l Aquarium von meinem Bruder, der hat die Woche mal wieder ein wenig ausgedünnt, da sich diese Pflanzen ja sehr stark vermehren.


----------



## Limnos (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vallisneria,  Wasserschraube*

Hi

Ich habe seit mehr als 10 Jahren die Riesenvallisnerie (V. americana früher V. gigantea) draußen in einem Betonaquarium gehalten, ohne Probleme. Als vorletzten Winter die Scheibe platzte, lief das Wasser bis auf 5-8cm Höhe aus. Restwasser und Bodengrund gefroren. Ich erwartete nicht noch lebende Reste der __ Vallisnerien zu finden, aber zu meiner Überraschung haben *alle* überlebt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ulinne (27. Sep. 2016)

Bis einschl. September verschickt Naturagart Wasserpflanzen, u.a. auch die Vallisneria gigantea. Wir haben sie im Zuge unserer Teichbearbeitung in diesem Jahr bestellt, sie ist hier, und nun lese ich, dass man sie zu diesem Zeitpunkt eigentlich nicht mehr einpflanzen soll. Das wäre schlecht für die Pflanzen, die nun schon bei uns sind. :-(
Na, wir versuchen es trotzdem und setzen sie dann halt etwas tiefer ein als geplant ...
Seerosen würde ich allerdings niemandem mehr empfehlen, und wenn, dann nur ganz kleine! Wir sind gerade dabei, Teich und Sumpfzone zu bearbeiten. Beide Teile, weil sich in den letzten 20 Jahren dort vieles doch sehr ausgebreitet hatte, besonders eine "normale" Seerose. Unglaublich, was mein Mann da - unter Aufbietung aller verfügbaren Kräfte und mit einer dreizinkigen Gartenhacke, (bei der 2x der Stiel zerbrochen ist!), - herausgeholt hat. Nachschau- und -lesbar hier:
http://ulinne.de/arbeiten-am-teich-im-september-2016/

Liebe Grüße - nach langer Zeit mal wieder hier ... ;-)
Ulrike


----------



## Ulinne (27. Sep. 2016)

Der Link zu meinem Gartenblog (Tage wie diese) ist übrigens total veraltet, muss nun lauten: Ulinnes Garten http://ulinne.de
Habs eben in meinem Profil geändert, doch das hat anscheinend noch nicht gegriffen ...


----------



## Limnos (27. Sep. 2016)

Hi

Die Riesenvallisnerie habe ich jahrelang in einem Außenaquarium gehalten. Regelmäßig starben die flutenden Blattabschnitte im Winter ab, der im flüssigen Wasser verbliebene Teil blieb unbehelligt. Leider ging vor drei Jahren die Scheibe zu Bruch. Das Aquarium lief aus, das Restwasser (unterhalb der geborstenen Scheibe) war bis auf den Bodengrund durchgefroren. Trotzdem überlebten die vegetativ wichtigen Teile der Riesenvallisnerien. Einen besseren Beweis der Frosthärte kann es wohl kaum geben. Die Nachkommen der Überlebenden habe ich noch heute.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ulinne (27. Sep. 2016)

Ja, Wolfgang, das hab ich hier vorher schon mal gelesen. Dann können wir ja Hoffnung haben!


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> __ Vallisnerien pflanzt man im Teich wenn die Wassertemperaturen im Frühjahr 20 Grad erreicht haben (ab Mai) -


Frank im Gardasee ist es immer kälter, da wo die Vallisnerien wachsen......sind aber auch bestimmt nicht unbedingt Vallisneria gigantea.
Im Winter produzieren die auf jeden Fall unter dem Eis Sauerstoff.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Sep. 2016)

Hi Torsten,

die im Gardasee stehen bestimmt auch kurz vorher net mehr in nem "warmen" Verkaufsbecken/Vermehrungsbetrieb und sind in Gegensatz zu den kleinen fast wurzellosen Kindeln wie man sie aus dem Aquaristikfachhandel kennt sicher auch schon alle kräftig im Boden verwurzelt (wodurch ein notwendiges anwachsen entfällt)

viele Pflanzen aus an sich wintermilden Klimaten brauchen einige Zeit um kräftig genug zu werden (Masse bilden) um dann auch deutlich kältere Temperaturverhältnisse gut zu Überstehen.
Eine "größere", blühfähige __ Venusfliegenfalle z.B übersteht problemlos ein paar Tage Frost von -15 Grad. Die Sämlinge im ersten Winter gehen aber noch ein wenn sie <0 Grad ausgesetzt sind da sie erst ab dem 2 Jahr anfangen ihre "Knollen" ausbilden was ihnen das Überleben von Frost und Buschbränden ermöglicht

MfG Frank


----------

